# New building from Just Pain Folk



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is a building i got a couples weeks ago.This building is a barbershop. It comes with the front sidewalk, the barber pole and the bench. The building also has a floor inside that you can lift the complete building up and get to the interior floor. The floor could also be used outside to extend down the street if you don't need it inside the shop. The building comes with the decals (sticky back) for the shop,They have made up other words so the building can be whatever you want it to be. 

The building is 9.5 inches deep plus 5.5 for the front sidewalk

7.5 inches wide and 9 inches for height to top of flat roof.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Barbershop quartet scene is great.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh wow great idea! I need to set something like that up on my railroad!


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

It is a great little building. I Have an indoor layout so I wanted an interior. I do a lot of vacuum forming. So I measured the inside an made a mold for the walls. The floor is already done for you. Once I pulled the the sides I primed them and then painted them with acrylic paints.. This was a fast job. I think i may do another... I used LEDs to light the building.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice. The caboose I built last year uses LED lights. Just 10 years ago all I could do was make a dull indicator with a red, green or amber LED and now they can light just about anything. All of the "Street Lamps" in my town are just LED solar lights.


----------

